# Kernel 3.1.x and DVB-T issues

## p_d

Hi folks,

I have problems with firmware load into kernel:

```

xc2028 2-0061: creating new instance

xc2028 2-0061: type set to XCeive xc2028/xc3028 tuner

xc2028 2-0061: destroying instance

xc2028 2-0061: creating new instance

xc2028 2-0061: type set to XCeive xc2028/xc3028 tuner

cx88[0]: Asking xc2028/3028 to load firmware xc3028-v27.fw

xc2028 2-0061: Loading 80 firmware images from xc3028-v27.fw, type: xc2028 firmware, ver 2.7

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=BASE (1), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=(0), id 000000000000b700.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading SCODE for type=MONO SCODE HAS_IF_4320 (60008000), id 0000000000008000.

xc2028 2-0061: attaching existing instance

xc2028 2-0061: type set to XCeive xc2028/xc3028 tuner

xc2028 2-0061: Error on line 1200: -6

xc2028 2-0061: Error on line 1200: -6

xc2028 2-0061: Error on line 1200: -6

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=BASE F8MHZ (3), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=D2633 DTV8 (210), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading SCODE for type=DTV6 QAM DTV7 DTV78 DTV8 ZARLINK456 SCODE HAS_IF_4760 (620003e0), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=BASE F8MHZ (3), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: i2c output error: rc = -5 (should be 4)

xc2028 2-0061: -5 returned from send

xc2028 2-0061: Error -22 while loading base firmware

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=BASE F8MHZ (3), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading firmware for type=D2633 DTV8 (210), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Loading SCODE for type=DTV6 QAM DTV7 DTV78 DTV8 ZARLINK456 SCODE HAS_IF_4760 (620003e0), id 0000000000000000.

xc2028 2-0061: Error on line 1200: -6

```

I guess following lines mess this situation up

```

xc2028 2-0061: i2c output error: rc = -5 (should be 4)

xc2028 2-0061: -5 returned from send

xc2028 2-0061: Error -22 while loading base firmware

```

Please let me know if anybody have simillar problems or solved it already  :Wink: 

My DVB-T tuner is

```
cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.9 loaded

cx8800 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]: subsystem: 14f1:8852, board: Leadtek WinFast DTV1800 Hybrid [card=81,insmod option], frontend(s): 1

cx88[0]: TV tuner type 71, Radio tuner type 71

cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.9 loaded

cx88[0]: Asking xc2028/3028 to load firmware xc3028-v27.fw

input: cx88 IR (Leadtek WinFast DTV180 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:00.0/rc/rc1/input6

rc1: cx88 IR (Leadtek WinFast DTV180 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:06.0/0000:01:00.0/rc/rc1

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:01:00.0, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf5000000

cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback

cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback

cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:01:00.2: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:01:00.2, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf3000000

cx88_audio 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.9 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 14f1:8852, board: Leadtek WinFast DTV1800 Hybrid [card=81]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

cx88[0]/2: xc3028 attached

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

```

```

01:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:00.1 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [Audio Port] (rev 05)

01:00.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

----------

